# OOP: Methode einer anderen Klasse aufrufen



## Roumeo (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche mich gerade an OOP in PHP. Nun stellt euch folgende Situation vor:

Es besteht eine MySQL Klasse, welche die Querys und die Verbindung zur Datenbank ausführt.

Nun hab ich eine Klasse, welche DVDs verwaltet. Wie kriege ich es hin, eine eine query Methode der MySQL Klasse mit einem Objekt der DVD Klasse aufzurufen, um den DVD Namen zu speichern?

Hab schon die Suche und google benutzt, aber keine 100% antwort auf diese Frage gefunden.


----------



## trench140 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

in der Regel sollte es etwa so aussehen, du hast eine Klasse für die Datenbank und eine für die DVD-Verwwaltung (beide mit ihren entsprechenden Konstruktoren). Dann sollte es etwa so gehen:


```
// mysql.php
<?php 
class MySQL()
{
    ...
    function saveData($dvd)
    ...
}
?>

//dvd.php
<?php
require_once 'mysql.php'

class DVD()
{
    ...
    function saveDVD()
    {
        ...
        $dvd = 'blabla';
        $dbconnect = new MySQL();
        $dbconnect->saveData($dvd);
        ...
    }
}
```


----------



## Gumbo (31. Oktober 2008)

Besser wäre es mit nur einer Instanz der Datenbankklasse zu arbeiten statt für jede Abfrage eine neue zu erzeugen. Hierfür könntest du das Singleton-Entwurfsmuster nutzen.


----------



## Roumeo (31. Oktober 2008)

dankeschön für die schnelle Hilfe


----------

